
I wrote my first article about AI - cattleofra
Hi there,<p>I wrote my first ever article on AI. I would like to know how I can improve it? Should I be more specific.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.com&#x2F;@rayin&#x2F;what-has-artificial-intelligence-taught-me-c06f601194b2#.h6apw2628<p>I also ask for votes for a project I&#x27;m currently working on with a few friends, all it takes is an e-mail address:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;elevator.jisc.ac.uk&#x2F;e&#x2F;startup-projects-2016&#x2F;idea&#x2F;unilevel-learning-programming-th<p>Please leave a comment to let me know what you think :)
======
brudgers
I'm curious if there is a prototype of the software. For me, that might be
very interesting.

I am also curious about which specific areas of AI are applied to the
educational software.

Good luck.

~~~
cattleofra
Yeah definitely, we developed a prototype during a hackathon and then we got a
lot of feedback from the people present at the event and this is why we
decided to go forward with with :) thank you so much for your feedback

~~~
brudgers
Still curious about the AI methods. Also curious about any pedagogical theory
underlying the educational methods.

------
PaulHoule
An AI wrote it's first article about you.

~~~
cattleofra
Hopefully you are not an AI with very advanced language processing
capabilities.

~~~
PaulHoule
No, I just failed the Turing Test in Kindegarten.

